

Faxpapers: A 1930s Technology That Delivered Newspapers via Radio - smacktoward
http://gizmodo.com/faxpapers-the-lost-dream-of-delivering-newspapers-thro-1682383694

======
csirac2
That's fascinating. But what was the modulation scheme? What was the printing
mechanism? Achieving this, stand-alone without user intervention in a 100%
analogue system sounds like a story worth a bit more technical detail..

~~~
spdustin
I think the radio facsimile (the "proper name" for fax-by-radio, still used
for weather bulletins sent to ships at sea) page on Wikipedia [0] should shed
some light.

I remember writing a "wefax"decoder for the Atari 800XL that grabbed these
weather facsimile signals off a shortwave radio. The code was published in a
magazine, though the name escapes me at the moment. I thought it was pretty
amazing, as a kid, to see images appear slowly on my screen while listening to
the dulcet tones (ha!) of the wefax audio stream.

[0]:
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiofax](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiofax)

~~~
mgkimsal
Antic?

[http://www.atarimagazines.com/v5n5/wefaxinterface.html](http://www.atarimagazines.com/v5n5/wefaxinterface.html)

Was that it?

~~~
spdustin
Holy hell, yes. You just made my night. Thanks for finding that!

~~~
mgkimsal
Thank YOU for writing that. I thought your post said you 'read' an article.
Nope, you 'wrote' that? Fascinating :)

~~~
spdustin
Sorry, but as much as I'd like to take the credit, I didn't author the
article... By I "wrote" I meant I typed it in. I can see how my choice of
words gave that impression, though, and I feel awful! I am truly sorry!

~~~
mgkimsal
No problem! :) I had loads of fun typing in code from those magazines as well,
but never attempted anything with external hardware stuff.

